# 'Adopt an Indie' month: November 2011



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

'Adopt an Indie' month is happening in November 2011 and the idea is to bring together bloggers, readers and indie published/self published/small press published authors.

It's now closed to authors but still open to bloggers and readers.

Find out more at http://adoptanindie.bookbagsandcatnaps.com or http://www.facebook.com/adoptanindie

By the way, I'm not running it so please don't send your questions to me. I'm taking part as an author .

Thanks
Dave


----------



## NikeChillemi (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm glad to know this. Didn't know November was Indie Artist month.

Thx.

nike


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm taking part as an author too, Dave.  It's going to be an awesome event.  There are great books to choose from and great people to meet.  Let the fun begin!


----------



## Chris L (Mar 28, 2011)

Me too. I'm one of the authors and am looking for a kindly reader to adopt me! Any takers?
Chris L


----------



## LadyCalverley (Sep 13, 2011)

We're ever so adorable! Please come and adopt us! *presses nose against glass with a baleful expression* (Or is that too off-putting?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Does this mean I'm going to have a bunch of y'all at my breakfast table?  

Betsy


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

That depends what's for breakfast!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I feed all my adopted kids gruel before I send them out to scrub the floors...


Betsy


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Aw, Todd you just adopted!  You miss out on the gruel!


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

I must say that I'm very fond of the gruel.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

A good idea. Readers, bloggers needed.


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> A good idea. Readers, bloggers needed.


Yep! Apart from the obvious lure of great books, a little bird tells me that that there's going to be a prize draw for bloggers for a blog redesign worth $150 and prize packages up for grabs for readers with plenty of books in! More details should be going on this week.


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

Fellow indie authors, help spread the word. There are still great books up for grabs. We're less than two weeks away from a landmark event.

Get the latest news on the main site or on Facebook through the links on Dave's initial post in this thread.

See you there!


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

I wasn't aware that November was Indie artist month. May all of your sales spike next month to every author who is participating!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, this looks kinda fun. I'll have to skip over there and check it out. Thanks!


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Woohoo!  I've been adopted!  Was getting worried there...  

I don't think it's meant to be a set month per se - there are going to be events at other times of the year.  It's just that this 'Adopt an Indie' month falls in November.

Still plenty of good books to choose from!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I feed all my adopted kids gruel before I send them out to scrub the floors...
> 
> 
> Betsy


LOL


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

ACK! that website is WAY slow for me. I was going to adopt someone as a reader, but I'll have to keep trying. I tried last night and this morning. Loading time is really bad. Must be on my end since it looks like others are able to get to it...


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Candy - just checked with Donna and it's been tweaked so should be fast today.


----------



## Kate R (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah, it's closed to indie authors now. I'm too late to be adopted


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

We adopted an indie author once, but it made a mess all over the rug and chewed up all of our magazines. Bad, bad indie author!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm excited about this. My blog, Bibliophilic Blather, is signed up.


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Joel Arnold said:


> We adopted an indie author once, but it made a mess all over the rug and chewed up all of our magazines. Bad, bad indie author!


Yeah, we can be pretty bad at that


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, it's still slow and clunky for me. No idea. I tried it on IE (I usually use Chrome). I'll look on my friend's computer later and see if I can adopt one. If not, I'll go out into the wild and find my own Indie to adopt. Surely one of you will want to come live with me (if you chew on stuff, you're totally going back to the orphanage, just so we're clear).


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

And also, November is Nanowrimo. I'm wondering how quiet or how loud it's gonna get around here next month.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I feed all my adopted kids gruel before I send them out to scrub the floors...
> 
> 
> Betsy


Do you provide rubber gloves for floor scrubbing?


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

CandyTX said:


> Yeah, it's still slow and clunky for me. No idea. I tried it on IE (I usually use Chrome). I'll look on my friend's computer later and see if I can adopt one. If not, I'll go out into the wild and find my own Indie to adopt. Surely one of you will want to come live with me (if you chew on stuff, you're totally going back to the orphanage, just so we're clear).


I don't chew. I scratch and destroy things. Will I be sent back to the orphanage?


----------



## goofee girl (Oct 22, 2011)

LadyCalverley said:


> We're ever so adorable! Please come and adopt us! *presses nose against glass with a baleful expression* (Or is that too off-putting?)


I just signed up and made your book my first choice!


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Kate R said:


> Ah, it's closed to indie authors now. I'm too late to be adopted


Check again in November to see if you can sign up for the February event. I think there's a newsletter signup on the FB page too: http://www.facebook.com/adoptanindie


----------



## rachellereese (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a participating author too. But I have yet to be adopted. Take a look at my latest book and adopt me.


----------



## Kate R (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for that info, David


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

Great idea!!!  Too bad I missed it.  I still may adopt an Indie


----------



## goofee girl (Oct 22, 2011)

Yay! I got my first choice! Base Spirit by Ruth Barrett. I'm into historical fiction, so this will be the perfect read for me. Can't wait to dig in!


----------



## LadyCalverley (Sep 13, 2011)

goofee girl said:


> Yay! I got my first choice! Base Spirit by Ruth Barrett. I'm into historical fiction, so this will be the perfect read for me. Can't wait to dig in!


Yay! I've been adopted! Hope you like a bit of scary stuff with your historical... !


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

David M. Brown said:


> Check again in November to see if you can sign up for the February event. I think there's a newsletter signup on the FB page too: http://www.facebook.com/adoptanindie


There's a February event? I'll try to keep up so I can sign up for that month then. I want to be adopted!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Casper Parks said:


> Do you provide rubber gloves for floor scrubbing?


No, we use a brush. 

Betsy


----------



## Chris L (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm still waiting to be adopted, boo hoo. I feel like the kid in the orphanage that no one wants, maybe it's because my book description doesn't come up on IE, but it looks great on Sahara.
By the way folks the AdoptAnIndie site is experiencing problems with IE, so wouldn't advise looking books up on there. Try another browser Opera or something. I tried Sahara, no problems. They say Chrome is okay but haven't tried it.
Chis L. the kid nobody wants!


----------



## marajade29sm (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello!

My book, Carving The Light, is still looking to be adopted, as well. It's a bit of a tear-jerker about 3 grown sisters who, in no small part due to the death of their parents when they were still young, have not managed to get where they could or should be in their lives. The book page isn't showing up very well on the Adopt An Indie Author site (http://adoptanindie.bookbagsandcatnaps.com/catablog-items/carving-the-light-sue-maynard-ebook/), but here is the Amazon.com page, where you can read a snippet ahead of time, as well!

http://www.amazon.com/Carving-Light-Sue-Maynard/dp/1451545274/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319382344&sr=1-1

It's a quick read, too...less than 60000 words in total. So head on over and check out Carving The Light! It's waiting to be adopted for November!!!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I've tried in Firefox and Chrome and IE and none of them are loading well. I check now and then to see who's left and if I want to adopt someone to read, but I've kind of given up at this point. I'm sure it's partially on my end, but we've had no problems with anything else. So weird.


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry Candy - that's bad luck.  You could always email Donna directly - I'm sure she'd be happy to let you know what's available based on your preferences?  I know it's a bit of a hassle though!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

She must have run into this thread, I just got an email from her. Very sweet and going to help hook me up since the site hates me right now (the feeling is kinda mutual LOL)  Like I said, I'm sure it's partially on my end. Silly interwebs! I just feel bad she has to babysit me special because I'm having issues (don't tell her, but I don't have issues, I have subscriptions!)


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, we use a brush.
> 
> Betsy


Tooth Bush!


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Three new pages got added to the AAI site today for the blogger, reader and author prize draws.

It's too late for authors to sign up but the book request and blogger signup forms are still up.


----------

